# CHDS, CPC-A, COC-A, CRC - Seeking Remote HCC Coding Position



## coding2016 (Jan 21, 2017)

I would love to join your team of remote HCC coders and am confident I will do an outstanding job.  Thank you for your consideration.

PAMELA S. HEBERT, CHDS, CPC-A, COC-A, CRC

www.linkedin.com/in/pamela-s-hebert

SUMMARY
Responsible and dedicated professional with 14 years as a remote (telecommute) Certified Healthcare Documentation Specialist and Speech Recognition Editor, now seeking a coding career specializing in risk adjustment diagnosis coding. I am interested in affecting population health statistics through risk management, which includes active ongoing coding education through online training, seminars, risk adjustment and clinical documentation improvement discussion groups and forums as well as local AAPC chapter meetings.

My attributes include, but are not limited to:
• Long proven history as a remote healthcare documentation specialist
• Comprehensive and stable home office setup
• Aggressive adept learner, having attained three AAPC coding certifications in one year (2016)
• Live HCC practicum chart review and abstraction using the “MEAT” formula coding real cases since 06/2016 (attendance ongoing)
• HCC/risk adjustment coding is where I have chosen to specialize and grow in expertise

SKILLS
•	HCC and risk adjustment chart review and abstraction using “MEAT” formula coding real cases since 06/2016 through live weekly practicum and study hour, both with Compliant Coding Academy and Certification Coaching Org
•	Medical record review focusing on chronic conditions that map to HCC’s as practiced through AAPC’s advanced ICD-10-CM course for HCC chart review with practicum 
•	Strong knowledge of medical terminology, anatomy and physiology, disease process, and medications
•	Competent with computers, applications, internet, and technology as a self-reliant remote worker for 14 years
•	Proficient in ICD-10-CM and adherence to official coding guidelines, CPT and HCPCS
•	Experienced with interpretation and application of diverse and varied client-specific guidelines
•	Find-A-Code encoder software
•	Ability to quickly learn new information and software
•	Skilled in research and utilizing all available reference tools
•	Excellent organization, time management, and multi-tasking
•	High level of quality, accuracy, and productivity
•	Keenly aware of and compliant with HIPAA and patient confidentiality requirements
•	Comprehensive and stable home office setup
•	Aggressive and adept learner, having attained three AAPC coding certifications in one year (2016)
•	Long proven history as a remote healthcare documentation specialist

EXPERIENCE
TRANSCEND SERVICES, INC., ATLANTA, GA 30326; ACQUIRED BY NUANCE HEALTHCARE SOLUTIONS, BURLINGTON, MA 01803 -- 03/19/2001 TO 10/24/2014 (AFTER WHICH BECAME A FULL-TIME MEDICAL CODING STUDENT, SEE EDUCATION AND PROFESSIONAL CERTIFICATIONS SECTIONS BELOW)

EDITOR, MEDICAL LANGUAGE SPECIALIST, CERTIFIED HEALTHCARE DOCUMENTATION SPECIALIST (CHDS)
Create time-critical accurate patient records from clinician voice file speech recognition drafts to document detailed patient care, including recognizing, interpreting and evaluating inconsistencies, discrepancies and inaccuracies while maintaining compliance with facility specifications, editing style guide and HIPAA guidelines.  Ensure correct format, demographics, completeness, signatures and compliance per standard operating procedures.  Frequently selected for new account go-lives due to consistently impeccable quality, accuracy, and ability to quickly digest and apply new and complex account instructions across varied national facilities.  Helped perform document completion and quality audits.
•	Documentation includes, but is not limited to History and Physical Exams, Consultations, Operative Notes, Discharge Summaries, Lab Results, etc.  
•	Specialties include, but are not limited to orthopedics, cardiology, pulmonology, neurology, infectious disease, internal medicine, gastrointestinal, hematology/oncology, psychiatric, nephrology, surgery, emergency department, etc.  
•	Accounts consist of physicians, facilities and non-facilities including, but not limited to Harvard Vanguard, MD Anderson, PeaceHealth, Sutter, Intermountain, Memorial Hermann, Piedmont, Charleston Area Medical Center, University of Washington Medicine/NW Hospital & Medical Center, Health Alliance, etc.

HONORS AND AWARDS
Certificate of Outstanding Performance
•	From Nuance Transcription Services Manager, quality and lines per hour metrics, 01/10/2014
•	From Nuance Transcription Services Manager, quality and lines per hour metrics, 11/15/2013

Certificate of Achievement
•	From Nuance Regional Operations Manager, 100% quality metrics, 06/2012
•	From Nuance Regional Operations Manager, 100% quality metrics, 02/2012

PROFESSIONAL CERTIFICATIONS
American Association of Professional Coders (AAPC)
•	Certified Risk Adjustment Coder (CRC), 11/12/2016
•	Certified Outpatient Coder (COC), 09/17/2016
•	Certified Professional Coder (CPC), 05/21/2016

Association for Healthcare Documentation Integrity (AHDI)
•	Certified Healthcare Documentation Specialist (CHDS), 04/30/2015

EDUCATION
•	American Association of Professional Coders (AAPC), 2016 - CPC, COC, CRC
•	Certification Coaching Org (CCO), 2016 - CPC, COC, CRC
•	Libman Education, Inc., 2016 - COC
•	Compliant Coding Systems Academy (CCS), 2016 - CRC
•	Association for Healthcare Documentation Integrity (AHDI), 2015 - CHDS
•	American Association for Medical Transcription (AAMT), 2001 - Certified Medical Transcriptionist (CMT)
•	Health Professions Institute (HPI), 2000 to 2001 - SUM Medical Transcription Program, 1500 hours, passed national certification examination
•	City University of Seattle, 1994 to 1997 - Bachelor of Computer Science, Networking major, 135 credits, 75% complete

PROFESSIONAL ORGANIZATIONS
•	AAPC - Member No. 01433876 starting 11/2015, current through 11/30/2018
•	AHDI - Member No. 117883 starting 07/2000, current through 08/31/2019

HOBBIES AND INTERESTS
•	Creative pruning and bonsai in landscaping
•	Healthy lifestyle, daily exercise, healthy eating habits
•	Love of the outdoors and animals


----------

